# New York City



## icenine1144 (Apr 20, 2008)

So, I'm living in NYC right now, contemplating dropping out of school and living the way I want. Not many of my friends are really into the whole bumming around/anarchist/squatting type thing - which is whatever, I enjoy being around different people - but it'd really be nice to know some people into the same shit as I am.  ... so, lemme know if any of you are around the nyc area!


----------



## drunken marauder (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in Michigan dealing with the same shit.. I fukken hate it here... i am tired of trying to remeber when there were other interesting people around... Now I just get called freak by people driving by in Four wheel drive mud bogg trucks chewin tobaco....


----------



## drunken marauder (Apr 21, 2008)

nope east lansing


----------



## Spinelli (Apr 21, 2008)

Would east lansing be that bad? It's a college town right? I live in chesterfield, which fucking blows.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 23, 2008)

rememberusername said:


> my fav is when i was in Klamath Falls, Oregon.. someone yelled "fuck'her IIIIIII DIDDDD" talking about my aunt who i was walking with. Funny shit.



Haha same thing happened to me when I was walking with my ex.


----------



## drunken marauder (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea east lansing is that bad... Like it used to be a real friendly town until we had all the riots... they ran all the punk friendly bussiness out of town bull dozed our park and just brought in a bunch of fukken yuppie breeders... The place just smells like hmmmmmmmm a bunch of douchie prep college kids that r scared of dirty people.. hhahaahaaha But they are fun to insult when drunk.. And if your lucky you can insult them and beat the hell out of a frat boy all in the same night!!


----------



## icenine1144 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah shit that sucks.. New York is definitely not that bad, I actually like it a lot here and I've met a lot of good people.. just no train hoppers/hitchhikers, as they tend to be on the move a lot.. ha ha.


----------



## Punkristo (May 22, 2008)

Im from NYc, but Im leaving tomorrow to travel.


----------



## icenine1144 (May 22, 2008)

Punkristo said:


> Im from NYc, but Im leaving tomorrow to travel.




Actually, me too. Hah.


----------



## nFKT (May 27, 2008)

pritymic said:


> Yea east lansing is that bad... Like it used to be a real friendly town until we had all the riots... they ran all the punk friendly bussiness out of town bull dozed our park and just brought in a bunch of fukken yuppie breeders... The place just smells like hmmmmmmmm a bunch of douchie prep college kids that r scared of dirty people.. hhahaahaaha But they are fun to insult when drunk.. And if your lucky you can insult them and beat the hell out of a frat boy all in the same night!!



I'm in Lansing myself, but I don't think East Lansing is all that bad, though admitably it was a whole lot better 4-5 years ago. All of Michigan basically sucks, although I'm sure you already know that.


----------

